# Struts und CSS



## delphiking1980 (15. Okt 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe schon das Forum und Google durchsucht aber nix gefunden.
Ich möchte in Struts meine Labels der Textfelder Formatieren. Aber wenn ich mit CSS etwas ändere betrifft das alles nur das Textfeld und nich das Label.

Kennt jemand eine Lösung ?

Ich weiß mit float: left könnte man ein Label neben ein Textfeld erstellen.

Danke für jeden Hinweis.

S.D.


----------



## gman (15. Okt 2010)

Hi,

wie machst du denn deine Labels? Direkt im <s:textfield>-Tag? Nimm besser <s:label>, dann kannste
das ganz normal mit CSS stylen.


----------



## delphiking1980 (19. Okt 2010)

Ja, das würde klappen nur leider zeigt mir der Browser immer ein label an egal ob ich eins bestimmte oder nicht. sehr komisch.


----------



## gman (19. Okt 2010)

Wie sieht denn dein Code aus? So müsste es funktionieren:


```
<s:label id="mytextfield_label" for="mytextfield" value="My Textfield Label"/>
        <s:textfield id="mytextfield" value="My Textfield"/>
```


----------



## delphiking1980 (26. Okt 2010)

Danke habe ich schon gelöst per CSS als cssClass=""


----------

